# Questions about the West Coast



## sfwilshire (Sep 9, 2012)

Our Spring break starts 3/23/13. We usually head for Florida as the only warm place within driving distance. 

We are new to flying Southwest. I booked tickets for October, and then later they went down and I got credits. I didn't realize until a couple of days ago that I need to travel on those credits by mid-May. Our only available time will be our Spring break.

We don't drive in snow. We have II, RCI and RCI Points. I would prefer to use II (though I don't seem to have much trade power so might have to wait until 60 days out to book) or RCI Points, where I have some expiring points. I've been looking at availability and reading reviews. I marked a few places off the list because I was afraid it would be snowy. 

Any suggestions for a terrific vacation with one 13yo kid in a moderate climate near a Southwest airport will be appreciated. The Portland OR area looks like a possibility and there were a few places in Arizona. Most of the California availability seemed to be in the Sierras, or just available for a couple of days through RCI Points. Las Vegas proper does not appeal, though there might be enough scenary in the surrounding area to keep us happy.

Hope I can turn this into a good vacation without breaking the bank.

Thanks for any help.

Sheila


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 9, 2012)

If it's mid-May, here's one idea:  

Fly to Las Vegas, rent a car, and drive about two hours north on I-15 to St. George, Utah.  From there you can visit Zion National Park (45 minutes away), Bryce Canyon (2 hours away), and the North Rim of the Grand Canyon (about 3 hours away.)  

Plenty to do to entertain a 13 year old, as well as the adults on the trip.  And you should find plenty of t/s availabiity in the St. George area.  Accommodations are less important than location, and it's a great time to visit the area.

Dave


----------



## vacationtime1 (Sep 9, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> If it's mid-May, here's one idea:
> 
> Fly to Las Vegas, rent a car, and drive about two hours north on I-15 to St. George, Utah.  From there you can visit Zion National Park (45 minutes away), Bryce Canyon (2 hours away), and the North Rim of the Grand Canyon (about 3 hours away.)



I agree with Dave _if you will be traveling in mid-May_.

But if you go during spring break in March, it will be cold and there may be snow.  I visited Zion Nat'l Park in March; it snowed on our tent.  At the Grand Canyon, there was snow for the first couple thousand vertical feet of the trail.

These are indeed awesome places, but they don't meet your specifications if you are traveling in March.

How about Scottsdale or Palm Springs?


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 9, 2012)

San Diego. Hands down.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 9, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> San Diego. Hands down.



I agree.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 9, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> San Diego. Hands down.



Did you two miss this part of Sheila's post?  _"Most of the California availability seemed to be in the Sierras"
_
I don't have kids at home, so don't know when Spring Break is anymore. She said "mid-May" so I figured that was a time she could go.  

But I agree - San Diego would be great, if things can be worked out there.   

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Sep 9, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> Did you two miss this part of Sheila's post?  _"Most of the California availability seemed to be in the Sierras"
> _
> I don't have kids at home, so don't know when Spring Break is anymore. She said "mid-May" so I figured that was a time she could go.
> 
> ...



Yes, I saw that part of the post.    I don't know of too many schools that have break in mid-May, but then again what do I know. 

Went back to her original post.  Their spring break is in March, the SW credits need to be used by mid-May.  I think that's where the confusion is.

We've gotten trades into San Diego (Coronado Beach Resort) and also into La Jolla in March.  We may just have been lucky.


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 9, 2012)

Phoenix is darn near perfect March 23rd, as is Tucson.  In Phoenix, Spring training is going on, so attending a game is a possibility (but possibly timeshares will be harder to get).  Sedona is within easy driving range, as is the Grand Canyon--at higher elevations, late storms have been known in March, but the chances are, you'll have beautiful weather.

Frank Lloyd Wright's workshop is in Phoenix and makes an interesting tour.

Tucson is about an hour and a half from Phoenix and a timeshare might be easier to find.  The Desert Museum is outdoors, of course, and it is fascinating:  http://www.desertmuseum.org/

Karchner Caverns is worth visiting if you are staying in Tucson; it's a wet cave and still growing.  It's also moist and warm.  http://azstateparks.com/Parks/KACA/index.html

It would be difficult to do Karchner as a day trip from Phoenix----but you certainly won't get snowed on.

Tucson information:  http://www.visittucson.org/

101 things to do in Tucson and Arizona:  http://www.visittucson.org/visitor/send/101thingstodo/

I think Arizona could meet your needs well----but so could Utah.  Salt Lake City itself is fun to visit, and Park City is a very short drive into the city (and snow is unlikely).  It's a 4 lane, divided highway.  Great Salt Lake is unique and worth a visit, and there are all the sights associated with the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints.  You can attend a rehursal of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir for no cost; you can attend their warm-up for their Sunday morning radio show (45 minutes, maybe) and then leave or stay for the live program.  In addition, there are lots of historical sites.  The suggestion for the parks in Utah is a really good one----lots to see that you can't see anywhere else.

Another good possibility would be Albuquerque/Santa Fe.  There's an active thread on Albuquerque right now that's worth reading.  There's a train out of Chama that's fun.

Still another possibility would be southern Colorado, the Durango area.  Because it's high, more possibility of storms here, though.  The Hot Springs at Pagosa Springs are fun; there are Native American ruins in the area; if it's not snowy, you can do the Million Dollar Highway or take the train.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah, I saw it, but was going with what's best for a SW city. Maybe availability would be at Welk, or up to Del Mar or even Anaheim, any of which would be better for a family with a 13 y.o wanting a moderate climate. Hopefully this far out, some availability will pop up. Might be wishful thinking, but if you don't ask, you don't get.


----------



## daventrina (Sep 10, 2012)

Welk may be available and not a bad option if there is no other San Diego availability.





[/url]
IMG_0394 by dntanderson, on Flickr[/IMG]
Vegas may be worth more consideration. There is a lot to keep one busy for a week...


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 10, 2012)

I just read the first post more closely.  Somehow I missed that first sentence that said their Spring Break was in March.  Oops!   

So Sheila, with that in mind, I think others have already said it:  Las Vegas, Phoenix, and anywhere in Southern California.  Maybe even Tucson?

Feeling like I'm not really helping,  
Dave


----------



## ricoba (Sep 10, 2012)

What about Palm Springs/Palm Desert communities, if available.  March should is usally nice in the desert compared to the coastal areas of SoCal, where it can still be a bit cool and perhaps wet. 

But if the only CA places are available are in the mountains then perhaps consider AZ, the desert should feel good.  LV, is a higher desert, so it can sometimes be a bit cooler in LV that time of year.


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for the input and sorry if my post was confusing as far as dates. If I had make the initial reservation just a couple of weeks later, we would have been out of school for the year and I could have enjoyed a late May vacation. Live and learn.

I am glad to hear that most of Arizona would be a good choice. I had checked the weather in Flagstaff for March and it said historically they have a good bit of snow there. I was excited about the San Diego choices because I have been there and my family has not. Maybe something will open up there that is for longer than a day.

I even considered Portland OR, which looked like it might be rainy, but likely not snowy in March. The SLC suggestion is a good one, though it brought back memories of last December when I was there for a week on business. The forecast called for sunny days except for a few flurries one morning. I went out every single morning to my rental car to find the roads covered with just enough snow to make this southern girl very nervous. I definitely got a little grayer that week.

I visited the Palm Springs area many times as a child because we had friends there. Can't remember anything that I want to go back to see, though the climate would certainly be agreeable. 

New Mexico would be a good choice, but that's what got me in this pickle to begin with. We are going out in October and I got credits for a fare drop.

Keep the suggestions coming and thanks again.

Sheila


----------



## scrapngen (Sep 10, 2012)

sfwilshire said:


> Thanks for the input and sorry if my post was confusing as far as dates. If I had make the initial reservation just a couple of weeks later, we would have been out of school for the year and I could have enjoyed a late May vacation. Live and learn.
> 
> I am glad to hear that most of Arizona would be a good choice. I had checked the weather in Flagstaff for March and it said historically they have a good bit of snow there. I was excited about the San Diego choices because I have been there and my family has not. Maybe something will open up there that is for longer than a day.
> 
> ...



Checking weather forecasts for Flagstaff in March is not representative of most of Arizona. You picked the high plateau area that actually experiences winter   - sometimes with quite severe low temperatures. Phoenix, Tucson, etc. are much milder and can be quite warm in March. Portland will be cool and possibly rainy, but lots to see and do. Just adding my two cents.  

I think you have a lot of good suggestions here.


----------



## DAman (Sep 10, 2012)

*Random Suggestions*

If you are an NCAA basketball fan the Sweet Sixteen is in LA March 28 and 30....I will be at NCV and hopefully going up to LA for the games.

Phoenix is a great choice. I was there in March this year for the Sweet Sixteen. There is spring training, ASU baseball, wonderful hiking, and the weather was just about perfect.  Lots to do.  Lots of resorts - not sure if available.

San Diego area during spring break may be a little harder to get into.  Welk Resorts may or may not be for your family and they are a little way from SD.  Carlsbad is 45 minutes or so from SD but it is a nice area. Not sure about availability during Spring Break but it will be tough is my guess. Coronado is a great choice too but a tough trade.

What do you and your family like to do on vacation? How picky are you about where you stay?

I would put in an on going search and make back up hotel reservations.  I use hotel rewards as a back up so I have a desirable place locked in just in case nothing comes up.  Homewood Suites Point Loma is my go to place in San Diego.  In Phoenix I like Hilton Pointe(Squaw Peak or Tapatio Cliffs). Of course I have a couple hundred thousand Hilton points which makes it easy.

Just some rambling thought on a Monday.....


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 10, 2012)

sfwilshire said:


> I am glad to hear that most of Arizona would be a good choice. I had checked the weather in Flagstaff for March and it said historically they have a good bit of snow there. I was excited about the San Diego choices because I have been there and my family has not. Maybe something will open up there that is for longer than a day.
> 
> New Mexico would be a good choice, but that's what got me in this pickle to begin with. We are going out in October and I got credits for a fare drop.
> 
> ...



Flagstaff is high desert, almost the same elevation as Denver.  It's delightful in March, as in Denver (if there isn't a late storm).  Phoenix and Tucson are low desert and totally different.

In my opinion, New Mexico could easily be a spring trip and a fall trip--totally different, and there's more to do than you coud possibly do in a two week visit.

You could drive from Albuquerque to the west, stopping at Acoma Sky City, then stopping at the Perpetual Ice Caves http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sclien...pw.r_qf.&fp=2abbb22f4a0c88fb&biw=1195&bih=523 and the Bandera Volcano (they are right together, sitting out in the middle of the desert--no snow--    http://www.icecaves.com/)  and the Mal Pais Monument  http://www.nps.gov/elma/index.htm   on your way to Gallup.  90%, or more, of the Native American art in the country goes through Gallup.  The town has nothing to recommend it other than shopping for art, and if you are interested, that's THE place to buy.

If you aren't interested, return to Albuquerque after the Ice Cave and volcano.  It will have been a good day.

There are so many ways to explore Native American Culture while you are in New Mexico; don't limit yourself to the Cultural Center in Albuquerque.  The "mother-of-all" ruins is Chaco Canyon  http://www.nps.gov/chcu/planyourvisit/directions.htm, but it's in the middle of no-where and requires an overnight stay in a tiny town about 50 miles away.  Aztec National Monument is more accessible, and pretty wonderful, too.  http://www.nps.gov/azru/index.htm  While you're up in that part of the state, there is the ultra scenic steam train out of Chama:  //www.cumbrestoltec.com/  
You can then go to Taos before returning to Santa Fe or Albuquerque.  

A possibility would be getting a timeshare in Taos and exploring the northern part of the state:  Aztec and Chaco and Taos and the Capulin Mountain Volcano, a perfect cinder cone.  

Some of my favorite Native American ruins are a very short drive from Albuquerque/Santa Fe.  Coronado State Monument http://www.nmmonuments.org/coronado-state-monument and of course, Jamez State Monument http://www.nmmonuments.org/jemez, which I mentioned on the drive on 4 between Santa Fe and Albuquerque. Quarai is just south of Albuquerque (very short drive)   http://www.ghosttowns.com/states/nm/quarai.html 
These are much, much smaller than Aztec and Chaco--but they are easily accessible without much driving and make good day trips.

None of this, of course, gets you to the southern part of the state.  (There are time shares at Reidoso)  In the south, you have Carlsbad Caverns http://www.nps.gov/cave/index.htm, really need to stay overnight in the town of Carlsbad--not White's City--so you can see the bats come out of the cave opening at sunset and then tour the cave the next day.

On the way, to or from Reidoso, see White Sands National Monument; it's impressive.  http://www.nps.gov/whsa/index.htm

There's also the town of Las Cruces--great Old Town section, lots of history.

I could, obviousy, go on and on about New Mexico.  Just as music is not just the note, it's the interval, so is New Mexico.

2 weeks in New Mexico could give you two very different vacations.


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 10, 2012)

DAman said:


> What do you and your family like to do on vacation? How picky are you about where you stay?



All of the sports suggestions would please my son, but bore his father and I to tears. Just not into it. We just enjoy looking around, whether it be at the scenary, quaint towns, harbors, unique or beautiful architecture, inexpensive antique stores, farmers markets, estate sales, or any other kind of interesting places. We seldom drive by a music store or pawn shop displaying musical instruments without stopping. Sometimes enjoy musical entertainment on vacation, but it has to be top quality.

We aren't picky about where we stay. Quirky is fine with us as long as it is reasonably clean. DH never met a stranger, so the type of places that have friendly staff and guests always please. He enjoys just going around the area talking to people, so we wind up lots of unusual places.

I also have a few Marriott points we could use as a backup, but I have plans for most of them. Travel has been slow so I'm not accumulating them very fast.

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 10, 2012)

PStreet1 said:


> 2 weeks in New Mexico could give you two very different vacations.



Pat,

Certainly something to consider. My "to see" list is way longer than we will get to in October, but I have a feeling we're going to be returning lots of Octobers in the future as long as the funds and health hold out.

I appreciate all of your wonderful suggestions.

Sheila


----------



## Icc5 (Sep 10, 2012)

*I would try Welk if available*



sfwilshire said:


> Our Spring break starts 3/23/13. We usually head for Florida as the only warm place within driving distance.
> 
> We are new to flying Southwest. I booked tickets for October, and then later they went down and I got credits. I didn't realize until a couple of days ago that I need to travel on those credits by mid-May. Our only available time will be our Spring break.
> 
> ...



My entire family loves it there and that is why we bought there years ago.  It is about a 40 minute drive to San Diego and you also can hit all the little beach towns.  You could also drive to Oceanside and then head down to San Diego.  Either way, lots of fun towns.
Bart


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 10, 2012)

If you find nothing in So Cal or AZ - consider Texas.  

Southwest's Route Map shows direct flights from Nashville to several spots along the Texas coast witch is quite nice in March.


----------

